# Suche verzweifelt Sockel 478 PCI Express Board



## D-Fence (15. März 2006)

Hi!

Ich suche verzweifelt ein PCI-Express Board für meinen Sockel 478er P4 3.0 . 
Es sollte Dual Channel Ram können, mindestens 3 weitere PCI Steckplätze haben und nicht von ASROCK sein , da ich damit nicht wirklich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe!

Bis jetzt habe ich nur das Asus P4V800D-X gefunden, was allerdings AGP 8x und PCI-Express kann, aber das brauche ich nicht, reines PCI Express würde mir zwecks neuer Grafikkarte völlig reichen....

Kann mir da jemand ein ordentliches Board empfehlen?

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Cheris (20. März 2006)

Soweit ich weiss kannst du das für den Sockel vergessen. Da siehts ja allgemein für 
PCI-E richtig mieß aus.


----------

